# group project: left out of groups



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

i have this class im taking. anyways, last week the prof told us to form groups of 4-6. of course, being shy, i couldn't do it. of course, people have their clicks ready and form their own groups. i did ask a couple friends (by friend i mean, the 2 only people i talk to in class), but their groups were apparently full. so im left without a group for this big project thats worth pretty much the whole grade of the class. there is also homework due tomorrow for the groups. so basically, i have no group and i cant do the homework since i have no group. i'm a loser. what should i do? I NEED HELP lollll

1st thing i can do: email the professor, and tell him i have no group. hopefully hell force me in some group. thats embarassing tho, but might have to do it.

2nd: email the class roster and ask if their are any spots left in any groups. i fear being ignored though.

3rd: ask people before class tomorrow, but they'll probably reject me since theyve already done the homework assignment and stuff.

god i feel like such a loser. this type of stuff only happens to me.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

To be honest I think it's better to be forced into a group rather than have your grade suffer. 
And trust me, it's not just you. I don't think I've ever been in a group by choice.


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

so you think i should just email the profesor???


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I think it's better getting a group sooner than later. Going to the professor may turn out to be quicker and easier. Emailing the whole roster may work as well, but who knows what kind of response you'd get from that.


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah i see your point. I want to email the professor. It will be embarassing though, because he doesn't know the groups yet, so he'll most likely announce it in class and force some group to take me.

Despite that, you are probably right. At least, I will have a group...


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

tribute311 said:


> Yeah i see your point. I want to email the professor. It will be embarassing though, because he doesn't know the groups yet, so he'll most likely announce it in class and force some group to take me.
> 
> Despite that, you are probably right. At least, I will have a group...


I agree, go with the 1st option.


----------

